# Crossing breeds



## Hubbard25 (May 14, 2013)

What would happen if I crossed Barred Rock rooster with Red Sex Link hen? Got a new incubator, can't wait to try it out!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

You will get a mixed breed chick. They could all look alike or all different. It just all depends.


----------

